# Pray or Prayed?



## Herald (May 30, 2007)

Brethren - I intend no disrespect to anyone by starting this thread. I wish to share a view of prayer that has had a marked impact on my life. My hope is that it will do the same for you.

How often do we tell a brother or sister that we will pray for them? It's easy for us to say, isn't it? A brother or sister is struggling with a health issue, "I'll pray for you." A love one has died or is seriously ill, "I'll pray for you." A lost job? "I'll pray for you." We can intercede on behalf of a brother or sister for almost anything. It is good to say we will pray, but it is even better to _actually do it!_

Most of us mean well. We intend to pray but our hectic schedule often gets in the way. The next thing we know we forget all about the promise we made to pray, that is until the brother or sister provides an update on their situation. I've felt like crawling under a rock when I hear a brother say, "Bill, thanks for praying. I really needed it." Man, this brother is thanking me because I promised to pray, but I actually forgot. 

Now, this thread is not intended to make people feel bad. But I would like to share a simple solution to this problem. Be instant in prayer. When a brother or sister shares a situation that requires prayer, pray right on the spot. Don't just say you're going to pray, say to the brother or sister, "Friend, can we take a moment and pray right now?" Then do it. This accomplishes two things. 1. It brings the situation before our Mediator, Jesus Christ, immediately. This gives God glory. 2. It lets the brother or sister know that you care and can be trusted to keep your word. It often times builds a bond (or strengthens one) with your brother. 

Our prayer forum is one of my favorites. Prayer transcends doctrinal differences. Who cares whether your a credo or paedo when your heart is aching and you need prayer? Often times we use the prayer icon:  to let people know that we either are praying or intend to pray. That's wonderful. But do we actually pray right on the spot or do we intend to pray? Again, I am not casting stones at anyone. I use the prayer icon all the time. But when I read, "Brother, I just prayed" or, "Prayed" it lets me know that prayer isn't just intended, it has been accomplished. That is encouraging to a hurting heart.

How about in your local fellowship? Have you ever told someone you would pray for them? Consider stopping dead in your tracks, putting your arm on their shoulder and interceding on their behalf right there and then. Give glory to God immediately. 

Brethren, let me say this one more time. I did not start this thread to shame anyone. I started this thread to encourage each one of you to be instant in prayer. Take advantage of the opportunity God gives you to bless your brother or sister. Tell me if this will not have a tremendous impact for good on the one prayed for and your own walk with Christ.


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2007)

When I tell someone that I'll pray for them I do immediately after I send the post. Then I keep track of what is happening by following the thread and pray accordingly, as soon as I've read the post.

At church I write down prayer requests. In our bulletin we have a prayer list. I can only hope that the members of the church use it during the week. I know some of them do. However, every Sunday morning and Wednesday evening we pray from the prayer list, with additional requests, of course.


----------



## Herald (May 30, 2007)

> When I tell someone that I'll pray for them I do immediately after I send the post. Then I keep track of what is happening by following the thread and pray accordingly, as soon as I've read the post.



Hallelujah! That is great to hear brother Ivan!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 30, 2007)

Great reminder, Bill. I am always reluctant to say "I will pray for you" because I know my sinful tendency for neglect. I think it is better to respond, "I am praying for you" as long as you actually are. Putting it in the present means you can't put it off.

So, when someone asks for prayer, I try to start praying that very moment. Usually silently, but sometimes out loud, depending upon the circumstances. And, of course, we should pray without ceasing as well. 

But oh how deficient I am in this area.


----------



## Dagmire (May 30, 2007)

I pray immediately if I tell someone I will pray, because I know that I will forget if I don't. I also like to pray with someone, if I can, instead of just saying "I'll pray for you... later." They may be blessed by hearing the prayer.


----------



## Augusta (May 30, 2007)

I have to do it right away also. Sometimes you will see me sort of spam the prayer forum, that is because I am about to pray and I do it all at once or I will forget.


----------



## tdowns (May 30, 2007)

*Great idea...*

I remember hearing that idea before Bill, and I think it's an excellent one. For one thing, it's so much more personal. I think, it tends to be uncomfortable, and inconvenient, but wow, how personal, and real, to say, let me lift you up right now. And put a hand on a shoulder, and say a quick prayer....I've been trying to do that more myself, even on the phone.

Also, I do try to do the incessant prayer thing, for whatever reason, my mind is more focused when I'm doing physical things, washing dishes, scrambling around the house, running, biking, doing yard work....these are times, when I think on Theology, and also, tends to be the time, prayer requests pop in my mind....so I pray while I'm doing these things....might not be the Meditative prayer of the kneeling quiet time, but I feel it fits with Praying incessantly....my one buddy, laughs, and likes to bring up the time that I told him I was praying for him while brushing my teeth. lol

I think to some, it feels odd, but, is God not with us at all times? And like has been said, I better pray it when I think it or I'll forget.


----------



## Davidius (May 30, 2007)

Good post, Bill. I know that I am guilty of this all-too-often. One thing I'll be doing is bringing a pad of paper to church with me specially for writing down prayer requests. What a good way to honor the Sabbath after services are over! I also found the proposal of praying immediately with someone (if we're in person) or praying before responding or immediately after responding on the PB to be quite helpful.


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 30, 2007)

Bill, you're exactly right! If we tell someone we are going to pray for them it doesn't matter if we accidentally forget we are still not holding to our word. I too believe the best thing to do when we tell a brother/sister we are going to pray for them is to be instantly in prayer for that person. It's a tremendous privilege that we have to intercede for the saints of God, and one we shouldn't throw around in talk alone. It's like anything else in the Christian life - Be ye doers of the word and not hearers (or talkers) only.

Great reminder, Bill.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 30, 2007)

Quite right Bill. I had recently started using 'Prayed' - and I too often forget, so I don't hit 'reply' until it is done.

JH


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2007)

This is one reason I rarely respond in the prayer forum. More than once I've said I'd pray for someone, then forgot about it.


----------



## Herald (May 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> This is one reason I rarely respond in the prayer forum. More than once I've said I'd pray for someone, then forgot about it.



Brother Chris - don't avoid responding in the prayer forum, be instant in prayer! Go to the Lord in prayer _immediately_ and then respond. It is a behavior I am trying to adopt. But I admit that I fail far too often.


----------



## Gloria (May 31, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Brethren - I intend no disrespect to anyone by starting this thread. I wish to share a view of prayer that has had a marked impact on my life. My hope is that it will do the same for you.
> 
> How often do we tell a brother or sister that we will pray for them? It's easy for us to say, isn't it? A brother or sister is struggling with a health issue, "I'll pray for you." A love one has died or is seriously ill, "I'll pray for you." A lost job? "I'll pray for you." We can intercede on behalf of a brother or sister for almost anything. It is good to say we will pray, but it is even better to _actually do it!_
> 
> ...




 Very good points. Thanks.


----------



## etexas (May 31, 2007)

Great points Bill. I was guilty of using the praying icon and then forgetting. I felt so guilty I began to type in a prayer......then and there! This is a helpful method for me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2007)

Well said, Bill. Thanks for a good reminder.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2007)

Good reminder Bill. I have tried to pray immediatly when asked. Otherwise I find that I "forget".


----------

